# Couleur barre de défilement



## uzuu (27 Septembre 2011)

Bonjour,

je suis nouveau sur Mac et donc aussi sur le Forum! deja merci pour ce site qui m'as deja beaucoup aidé 

je viens d'installer Lion je le trouve très bien sur mon Imac 2011 par contre je souhaiterais savoir si il est possible de mettre le theme Aqua de SL que j'aimais bien! (barre de défilement bleu etc...)

voila j&#8217;espère que vous pourrez m'aider et je vous remercie d'avance!

bye 

Plus un sujet pour le forum "Customisation" je déplace&#8230;


----------



## uzuu (6 Octobre 2011)

UP !

thx


----------



## wath68 (6 Octobre 2011)

Hello.

Tu peux essayer ça, avec précaution, c'est une beta
http://macthemes.net/forum/viewtopic.php?id=16810975

Ou chercher sur DeviantArt ici : http://browse.deviantart.com/customization/skins/macutilities/

Mais bon, vu que le Lion est assez jeune, je pense que tu ne trouveras pour l'instant que des bêtas, ou des trucs instables.


----------

